# SeaChem Purigen



## daSchooler (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi

I'm new here and to fish keeping!

I have a 30g planted freshwater tank. Is it ok to use Seachem Purigen in my cannister filter? Has anyone ever used it before with a freshwater planted tank? The product says it removes small amounts of trace elements and I want to be sure it's safe before I add it to my filter.

Thanks for all replies!!!

John daSchooler


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I don't see why you would want to remove Nitrogen and even a minimal amout of trace from a planted tank. I wouldn't use it in a planted tank.


----------

